

Spreadsheet mistakes - gwern
http://www.eusprig.org/horror-stories.htm?2

======
eddyparkinson
What can be done? We know spreadsheets have mistakes from time to time and
even very large software projects fail because of mistakes. Quality control is
a problem. Tools help a little but teaching is what has a big impact. We have
known for a long time that we can teach people how to control quality. It is
sad that with so much money spent on teaching IT skills, we still struggle to
teach this simple skill.

